# Two bodies found at San Luis



## hoop121 (Jul 28, 2014)

Prayers go out to the family and friends

http://www.chron.com/neighborhood/b...-two-men-believed-to-have-drowned-5713408.php

Be careful out there!


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

I really hate to hear this kind of news. The area around Bird Island is a dangerous place to wade. 
Praying for the families of these two fishermen. R.I.P.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

another thread said they were in their early 60's --dang shame


----------

